# Introducing Upendi, Mina and Cara



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

Miss Upendi Sue.








Mina the merley monster.







View attachment 7208


And finally Cara, otherwise known as Little Bear.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh heyyyyyy


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh hi there.  I didn't know you were on here!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

cute dogs! i saw your avatar in a another thread and was wondering about her. that side profile reminds be a bit of my 40 lb labx that i think is part BC but maybe it's a little aussie. looking forward to hearing more about her personality and herding stuff


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey those doggies look familiar! Hello


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the name Upendi! 

I just keep singing that song! 

"in upendi..."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

pretty pretty dogs.  welcome


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
They look like real sweethearts!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello! Pretty doggies you have there welcome to the forum.


----------

